# coated tongue getting worse



## pukka

Two years ago I went to numerous doctors to try to get rid of my coated tongue. I had an endoscopy and the diagnosis was mild gastritis. I have been on several PPIs for the gastritis (which is weird because PPIs are for Acid Reflux). The closest I came to an aswer was an ENT that said that it was probably a combination of decline in estrogen and allergies. Someone pointed out to me today that my tongue looks really bad. I am under a lot of stress right now, so I guess it looks more white then ever. Anyone have any ideas what the coated tongue could be? Is it just my gastritis getting worse, acid reflux....


----------



## Kathleen M.

Thick patches with red edges that are sore or a more even film.Some things will let the bacteria in the mouth overgrow a bit and make an even film on the tongue. Usually the treatment for that is using a tongue scraper or brushing the tongue as well as taking care of any general health issues. They use the same drugs for GERD and gastritis, so I don't find that weird. It isn't like one acid reducer will help only the GERD and one acid reducer will only help heal the stomach. Both benefit from the exact same treatment.If the patches are really thick with red edges you can get tested for thrush which is Candida in the mouth.There are some various other tongue problems if it seems to be more than just a coating. Some can make the tongue look pretty bad, so if this is worse than usual it may be worth getting it looked at again.


----------



## pukka

my tongue is just white, no red spots. In the past i have gone to various docs to see about it and have asked over and over if it could be trush/candida and been told numerous time no. I had not been paying attention to it lately, but now I feel self conscious because someone else pointed it out.


----------



## Kathleen M.

If they've looked at it and it looks bacterial rather than thrush I would try the tongue scrapper/tongue brushing routine.Have you tried that?A lot of people do that sort of thing, here are some products used for that if just brushing your tongue with your toothbrush isn't working.http://www.google.com/products?q=tongue+scraper&hl=enIf it is substantially worse than it has ever been it may be worth getting it checked out again. Sometimes much worse than ever means they need to do something when mild to moderate is a just let it clear up without any suggestion at all. But I'd at least try the tongue scraper thing.


----------

